# Who can tell me a way to import songs from iphone to mac?



## sallyya90 (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't get my music to transfer from my iphone to my macbook pro?
I don't know what to do. Who can help me?
Thank you for any help!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 16, 2011)

You can only transfer music from your iPhone to a computer if you bought it on iTunes. Open up iTunes, make sure you're logged in with your iTunes/Apple account, "right-click" your iPhone and there should be an option to "Transfer Purchases." This should back up all the music and apps onto your Mac.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah tho there are, uh, "unofficial" methods and third party utils just Google for "iphone to mac music transfer" or something like that.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 16, 2011)

If you have access to a windows PC, I use a program called MediaMonkey. (I personally hate iTunes.) It converts flac to mp3 on the fly when I copy songs to my ipod, and it does not lock an ipod/iphone to one particaulr computer. So I can have a friend bring an ipod over, hook it up to my pc, copy songs to it as well as copy songs off of it. 

www.mediamonky.com


----------



## peter35 (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the Media Money method as well. Works flawlessly.


----------



## amada (Oct 6, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> You can only transfer music from your iPhone to a computer if you bought it on iTunes. Open up iTunes, make sure you're logged in with your iTunes/Apple account, "right-click" your iPhone and there should be an option to "Transfer Purchases." This should back up all the music and apps onto your Mac.


no need to jailbreak your iPhone, just download iRip app on your MBP then you're good to go.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 5, 2012)

My guess is that we read a lot more into the OP's question that we should have. Probably a very basic user problem--has music on iPhone purchased via iTunes but doesn't a cloud enabled OSX or iTunes and isn't using the Mac that was originally used to copy the music to the iPhone. OP, if that is the case, you have to contact Apple and ask them if they will allow you to re-download the songs in your iTunes library. Older versions of OSX and iTunes require that the songs reside on the Mac and don't give you a good way of getting them there if you don't have a backup of your iTunes database.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2012)

How about we just ignore the thread necro


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 5, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> How about we just ignore the thread necro



Seems odd that there are two Apple file transfer related threads by two different users who apparently just signed up on TPU.  Coincidence?

Completely OT: This is my 4,999th post!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2012)

New User is just necro'ing threads...


----------

